# Engaged



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

I just realized this is one place I didn't post that - I'm engaged!!!!!


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

*Congrats Pareeeee!!!!! Whooooo Hoooooo..I wanna see pics of you and him and the ring!!! ;-)*


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Congrats! ShalNemRoK!

How did the proposal happen?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Congradulations.

Enjoy it, make the most of it and remember that the wedding is only but a single day so dont let the pressure of getting everything ready make you lose site of your future together.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Congradulations.
> 
> Enjoy it, make the most of it and remember that the wedding is only but a single day so dont let the pressure of getting everything ready make you lose site of your future together.


Amen to that, brother!


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

i got married in january in the dominican and i definatly recomend leaving the country and leaving the stress with it but im shure it will be great nomatter what you chose.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm sooo happy for you my friend !!
Don't forget my invite  ​


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Congratulations, Pareeeee! That's wonderful news! Have you set the date yet?


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

We think August 4 2007


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

Well that's fantastic! Congratulations again.


----------

